# Hardwood floor refinishing



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Our house is mostly hardwood floors, and plan for this year is refinishing them. I've refinished furniture a number of times, that's not what I'm concerned with. My question is the mop boards. We removed all the carpet, and now there is a gap between the mop boards and the flooring. I see there are 2 options.

Option 1. Remove mop boards and lower to floor, needs to be done anyway but not enough time to do it right now

Option 2. Buy some quarter round, stain it and use that to fill the gap

I prefer option 1 but wife says she doesn't want to look at the gaps until I get the mop boards sanded and stained again. Would end up removing all the trim and sanding/staining. Anyone else have any other options they can recommend?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

If you moved the mop boards down to floor level, wouldn't that leave a space above the mop board that doesn't match the rest of the wall?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

If you lower the baseboard, then you will have to most likely paint the walls because it might show a line. I think I would just install some quarter round. If you look at all those old houses, they installed the baseboard and quarter round; I think that way it was easier to cover up all of the gaps, the quarter round would bend tighter to the floor.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Quarter round! Easier to install, works better long term, protects the base board from chair dings, etc.

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The line from the paint isn’t really an issue, rooms all getting repainted.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Our house from 1885 had 1/4 round on bottom of all trim.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

HayMike said:


> Our house from 1885 had 1/4 round on bottom of all trim.


The house at the farm Great Grandpa built new in 1918, mop boards go all the way to the floor and it looks so nice. Our house built in 1918 has them off the floor ~9/16". Maybe I'll try a room of 1/4 round and see how I like it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Quarter round in my old house. House was started around 1850, last addition around 1900.

Larry


----------



## JefjafCak (Apr 21, 2021)

I would also say that it would be better for you to install a quarter round and this way to cover up all the gaps. If your carpet has some holes in it or it's deteriorated I wouldn't recommend you to buy a new carpet. When I had the same situation like yours I was thinking about buying a new carpet and throw away the old one only because it has two or three little holes in it. But my grandma who is a really wise woman recommended me to call 489 028 484, a carpet service from this site https://elegantcarpetrepairs.com.au/. So, I called them. They did a great job and my carpet looked like a new one and it took them just two hours.


----------

